# apache: index ansteuern



## mr_d2254 (28. April 2002)

Ich hab local aufm linux apache laufen und immer wenn ich zur addresse geh, ohne die file zu spezifizieren, dann gibt er mir ein permission denied fehler... ich hab aber alle directory permissions zu 755 gestellt und dateien zu 644. Was mach ich falsch???

Edit: ausser wenn die file index.html heisst. Und einen automatischen Index, also wo all die files gelistet sind erstellt er auch nicht automatisch, wenn es keine index.* file gibt.


----------



## mr_d2254 (28. April 2002)

Vergesst es, ich hatte des <Directory...> an der falschen stelle


----------

